
Content Marketing is Broken: Why it's so damn hard to learn anything these days. - raphar
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/6onf14/content_marketing_is_broken_why_its_so_damn_hard/
======
itsqjkhan
very insightful...

